# Dead Broke Farm anyone???



## noogie the pony (Oct 8, 2010)

Has anyone ever been to Dead Broke Farm in North Carolina? What do you think of it?


----------



## Dragonlady9256 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Am a newish regular at Dead Broke Farm*

Hi Noogie,

I started going to Dead Broke Farm this fall and try to get in a ride or two per month. I do trail rides only right now because I'm just getting back into riding after a many year absence, but I know they offer lessons as well.

Dead Broke is a very interesting place and needless to say, I love it. It is very laid back. It really has a farm atmosphere with all the non-horse animals about - dogs, cats, guinea fowl, chickens, turkeys. 

I think I heard that they have over 100 horses there and it is quite a variety too. I've seen Arabians, Thoroughbreds, a Standardbred and a Tennessee Walker so far. I think the reason they have such a mix is because they are a Horse Rescue center and save horses from slaughter, etc.

I usually ride the Belgians because I am extremely overweight. In fact the whole reason I ended up at Dead Broke was because I emailed them about weight restrictions on the horses. I was looking for extra motivation to lose weight. I was over the moon when they could accommodate me right away. That seems to be one of their 'things' - to try and accommodate their customers.

In my youth, I rode a fair bit so I can say with some confidence that the horses at Dead Broke are a cut above the generic rental horse. While I've seen nothing but gentle steady behavior, the horses are responsive to direction instead of just following one another. They are also perkier and step lively (and not just in the home stretch to the barn.) 

If I had anything bad to say, it would have to be the facilities are not the first stare of fashion. It is quite evident that the owners put their money into their horses and not their buildings, etc. The horses look great - healthy, sassy, well-fed and the equipment is fine but the buildings are more rustic. This bothers me not at all but if you are used to more formal stable settings, this will be a departure. The only real criticism I have is I wish they had a top-flight mounting block so that a wider range of physically challenged people could ride. I'm sort of prejudiced about this though since I used to work at St. Andrews Pres. College, which had the first Therapeutic Riding major in the country. Probably not fair to use those world class facilities as measuring bar.

I don't check this forum often so if you have any other questions about Dead Broke, you can email me at [email protected] This next sentence probably sounds ridiculous but I just wanted to plainly state that I am not part of Dead Broke Farm's staff or related to the owners. In so many cases with 'anonymous' reviews, any positive one is shrugged off as a 'plant' by the management. I just wanted to try and let you know I am real.


----------



## Rather be Riding73 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Beginner Rider at Dead Broke Farms*

Hi Noogie, 

I just went to Dead Broke Farms this past weekend, so I would be happy to report. They seemed to be very organized and efficient with all the riders. We had an orientation class before the ride on how to mount and ride the horses. The owner matched all the horses with the riders based on the size of the rider so that no one was riding a horse that was too small. The ride went through the farm which was mostly trail riding. The horses seem to know the trails well and respond well to your direction. The guides were pleasant to talk to and very knowledgeable. I not only had a good time as a complete novice, but learned a lot on technique to ride better. 

But the one thing about Dead Broke Farms that really sticks out so that I will keep coming back is how they treat their customers and horses. They try to make your experience the most enjoyable it can be while you are on the farm and a lot of the horses are rescue horses. They spend there money to buy horses that are being neglected or abused and bring them back to health. Some of the stories behind the horses are heartbreaking to think that people would do such things to animals and it just warms your heart to know that the owners of Dead Broke Farms isn't just running a business but truly care and are willing to lose money if necessary to save the life of a horse. They truly love what they do and it shows. I would highly recommend visiting Dead Broke Farms as you'll be glad you did.

Brice


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

My friend was a volunteer there for a long time. I'll have to ask her what she thought about it.


----------

